# 2.1 home stereo guidance needed



## BCF150 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello, I'm looking for a little guidance on creating a decent mid-range home stereo. I basically want a 2.1 system or: cd player, receiver, left and right bookshelf / floor speakers, and a self-powered sub.

I thought about getting the Onkyo TX-8522 that azngotskillz has as a starting point. But it is a 2-channel so not sure how I would integrate the sub. 

I don't have a set budget but would like to be well under $1000. Any help/ guidance is appreciated.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Well you could get a sub amp with high-level inputs to act as the signal "RCAs" into the amps. Which is what i was planning to do with the TX-8522 and the Bash 300


----------



## buchaja (Nov 10, 2007)

Look around on Onkyo's website. For that price, you can get a very nice HTIB and just listen to it in stereo when you want. They sell direct, and refurb too, but for $1k you can get anything they make.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

Reciever
CD Player
take your pick on speakers...
http://www.htd.com/cabinet-speakers
http://www.ascendacoustics.com/
Sub
Box
Amp

this is all probably a bit more than u wanted to spend but u get the idea. u can find pretty much all youre looking for at PE alone for cheaper i bet. this was just the 1st bit off the top of my noggin.


----------



## SQS (Feb 4, 2008)

Is this just for music or music and home theater? If HT, do you need HDMI receiver inputs (how many)? You can build a fantastic 2.1 setup for music/theater for well under $1k.


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

SQS said:


> Is this just for music or music and home theater?
> 
> You can build a fantastic 2.1 setup for music/theater for well under $1k.


Bump on both of those.


----------



## BCF150 (Jan 18, 2008)

Well first thanks for everyone's reply. Now to answer the questions

Azn and buchaja, I will look into the high level signal amp and at Onkyo's dealer direct site.

Pseudonym that looks to be a nice setup but a little beyond what I intended to spend. But I could make some adjustments in equipment choices, so thanks.

SQS and spydertune, I plan to use it mainly for music but with the occasional movie thrown in. I rarely watch tv (maybe 1 hr per week at most), only watch movies a couple times a month - but I listen to music most of the time when I'm home. So first is music, second would be theater.

I currently have a 90's vintage Sony HST-231, Playstation 2, and a 32" Toshiba TV (regular ole' tube). I use the PS2 for DVD playback and have it's audio ran to the Sony - so the tv does not play back through the Sony. As is the Sony can only be used when watching movies, playing games through the PS2.

I have no real desire to update the PS2 or the TV as they work fine for my needs. Although when the tv needs to be replaced I will probably go with a lcd/plasma flat screen and at that time I will get a DVD player that has better playback capability.

Sorry for the long rambling post.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

id suggest finding a friend (or someone professional ) locally that can help you, its possible to put something that sounds great together for $450, its also possible to spend $1300 and have it sound like poop.


----------



## SQS (Feb 4, 2008)

If you don't need HDMI, you can get even more for your money. I'd recommend the Panasonic SA-XR55. It's a digital amp receiver, and it sounds amazing. I've had one for 2 years and it's great. Read the Amazon reviews here. It has optical audio inputs for better sound from your DVD player/cable box, video switching, everything you need. I'd say skip the CD player. Your DVD player plays CDs, and I assume you have alot of music on your computer. I have a Turtle Beach Audio Advantage Micro USB soundcard with optical output ($30). Buy a long optical cable to run from your computer to your receiver and you're set. WinAmp is free and lets you save as many playlists as you want. 

If you have a local stereo shop that sells used higher end stuff, check them out. They'll have better quality than a pawn shop, and you can get higher end stuff for the same 'retail' prices normal folks pay at Circuit City. I don't think you should spend more than you have to just because you _can_. Check eBay or Audiogon for some Paradigm Studio 20 speakers. You can get the v2 series for ~$400 and the v3 for ~$500, maybe less if you can find them locally on craigslist. That'll leave you plenty of money for a powered sub, just check the hot deals section of fatwallet and be patient, you should be able to get one for $100-$150 shipped. Or you could spend $500 on an SVS if you really want to. 

Of course, my suggestions are for a used receiver and speakers, mainly because the receiver is $250+ new, and people who own 'high end' speakers generally treat them very well. If you only want to buy new, there are a TON of receivers, speakers and powered subs that you could get for well under a grand. $1k is still $1k, that's alot for music and a few movies a month. But if you really want to spend that, it wouldn't take long.


----------



## BCF150 (Jan 18, 2008)

Alright, those are great suggestions. But I want to clear up a misconception. I posted that I wanted to spend *well under *a $1K, not a $1k budget.


----------



## SQS (Feb 4, 2008)

BCF150 said:


> Alright, those are great suggestions. But I want to clear up a misconception. I posted that I wanted to spend *well under *a $1K, not a $1k budget.


That's not a misconception, I misread your post. My fault!


----------



## BCF150 (Jan 18, 2008)

SQS, I wasn't meaning you specifically. I just noticed that most of the responses from people were stating that I could have a great system for $1k, when I'm looking more budget minded.

Thanks for the info though, definitely given me ideas to work on!


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

BCF150 said:


> I currently have a 90's vintage Sony HST-231


I think the main issue is to determine what this receiver is capable of.

On the back where the speakers connect to it, is the minimum impedance it will handle listed?

Also, does it allow a second set of speakers to be connected to it?

(If it does, you could use those outputs to drive the high-level input on a subwoofer and switch it on/off via the second speaker outputs.)


----------

